# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Wat kan je zelf doen tegen jeukende huid en huiduitslag

## FRANCOIS580

Een jeukende huid en huiduitslag zijn ongetwijfeld de meest voorkomende huidklachten. Beide aandoeningen zijn gelukkig meestal onschuldig, maar wel erg vervelend en kunnen je levenskwaliteit sterk verminderen. Jeuk huid en huiduitslag hebben de meest uiteenlopende oorzaken en mogen zeker niet verwaarloosd worden. Wat kan je zelf doen tegen jeuk en huiduitslag en welke geneeskrachtige planten en kruiden kunnen je van je jeukende huid en huiduitslag verlossen?

Jeuk (pruritus) is een bijzonder vervelend gevoel en gaat in vele gevallen gepaard met een branderig gevoel aan de huid. Een jeukende huid zet aan tot wrijven en/of te krabben. Probeer dat zoveel mogelijk te beperken, wrijven aen krabben doen je jeukende huid veel meer kwaad dan goed. In extreme gevallen maakt jeuk het leven van de patiënt zelfs ondraaglijk. Afhankelijk van de oorzaken kan je nochtans veel zelf doen om jeuk te verzachten en te verhelpen. En ook de homeopaat heeft heel wat geneeskrachtige planten en kruiden in petto om je van je jeuk te verlossen.

*Zenuwprikkels in huid*
Wanneer je huid jeukt worden er specifieke zenuwen in de huid geprikkeld. De uiteinden van deze zenuwen bevinden zich op de grens van je opper- en je lederhuid. Deze zenuwen worden in geval van een jeukende huid geactiveerd door bepaalde eiwitten zoals histamine, neuropeptiden en prostaglandines. Deze stoffen komen vooral vrij als gevolg van een ontsteking aan je huid.

*Lichamelijke en psychische oorzaken*
Er bestaan vele oorzaken van een jeukende huid en huiduitslag. Zowel lichamelijke als psychische oorzaken kunnen er verantwoordelijk voor zijn dat je huid jeukt. Sommige van deze oorzaken komen veel voor, anderen zijn dan weer erg zeldzaam. De oorzaken van een jeukende huid achterhalen is dan ook niet altijd even gemakkelijk. Naast voor de hand liggende oorzaken als muggenbeten of prikkende brandnetels zijn er vele andere oorzaken die meestal verwijzen naar onderliggende aandoeningen:

• Een droge huid
• (Huid)aandoeningen: zoals netelroos, eczeem, allerlei allergieën.
• Galbulten
• Schimmelinfecties
• Infecties door parasieten: zoals bij schurft en zwemmersjeuk.
• Brachioradiale jeuk: manifesteert zich meestal aan je armen.
• Neurodermintis: ernstige en meestal onuitstaanbare jeuk, die verergerd door wrijven en krabben. 
• Lotalgia paraesthetica: plaatselijke jeuk die zich haast uitsluitend voordoet aan je rug.
• Jeuk en huiduitslag als gevolg van stress.

*Aandoeningen die oorzaak kunnen zijn van een jeukende huid:* 

• Netelroos: is een jeukende huiduitslag met bleek roze, licht gezwollen vlekken, ook wel galbulten genoemd. De uitslag lijkt veel op de bultjes als gevolg van contact met brandnetels. Netelroos ontstaat plotseling en verdwijnt meestal spontaan binnen enkele uren tot dagen.

Eczeem :Embarrassment: f dermatitis. Is een verzamelnaam voor een aantal verschillende huidaandoeningen allen gekenmerkt door een ontsteking van je huid. Eczeem veroorzaakt een droge, rode en pijnlijke huid, jeuk, schilfers en soms blaren. In extreme gevallen kan je huid scheuren, bloeden of vocht afscheiden. Eczeem bestaat in vele vormen met telkens andere oorzaken.
• Allergie: is een abnormale reactie van je lichaam op bepaalde stoffen die op zichzelf onschadelijk zijn. Deze stoffen worden allergenen genoemd. Ongeveer 20 tot 30% van de bevolking heeft een of andere vorm van allergie en zal reageren op deze stoffen. Meest bekende allergiën zijn deze voor stuifmeel, huidschilfers van honden en katten, uitwerpselen van huisstofmijten of sporen van schimmels. Allergieën veroorzaken vooral klachten aan je neus, je longen, huid, je maag- en darmstelsel, je ogen en oren. Soms zijn er heel hevige reacties voedsel als pinda, fruit, granen, vis, schaal- en schelpdieren. Allergieën gaan in veruit de meeste gevallen samen met soms hevige jeuk aan je huid.

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Jeuk is inderdaad vervelend.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zelf neem ik al meer dan twee jaar anntidepressiva en nu wordt in haast gek van jeuk aan benen, armen, nek, schedel en rond ogen. Drink veel en uiteraard, plas ook veel. Diabetes...

----------


## olgacolje

Brachioradiale jeuk is bij mij behandeld door een osteopaat. Hij heeft m'n nek rechtgezet/gekraakt en het is over.
Gelukkkig heb ik geen jeuk in m'n armen meer. Wat ben ik hier blij mee. Het kwam vooral 'snachts zodra ik ging liggen.
Groetjes
Olga

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor jouw reactie Olga, ben blij dat je problemen succesvol werden aangepakt!

----------

